# candle wax



## LeendertDros (Aug 31, 2005)

Hallo,

 What is a good way to remove candlewax from the inside of a botlle?

 Thanks Leendert


----------



## woody (Aug 31, 2005)

Put the bottle upside down in the sun and the wax should melt out of it.


----------



## LeendertDros (Aug 31, 2005)

Thank you Woody.

 I hope the sun is here in Holland that strong but tomorrow is a shinny day, so I will try.

 Greetings Leendert


----------

